# Rack Crash



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, got a call at work today.....I needed to come home immediatly. I arrived to find my three new Vivs in a heap of glass and shredded plants, substrate with glass all mixed in. This was intended to be my new obligate rack. Was going to order some new pumilio (Escudo, Esperanza and possibly Basties) in the next 24 hours. Luckily, these tanks were fresh builds with no frogs in them. The shelf holding the three vivs on the wire rack that I bought from Lowes looks like the little plastic adjusters couldnt hold the weights. The shelves were supposed to be rated for almost 200 lbs per shelf. Spent most of this afternoon vacuuming up substrate, throwing away brand new broms, and salvaging what I could. I'll be able to salvage some plants, the lights, the driftwood.....and thats about it. Super bummed. Its gonna take me weeks to rebuild, and a good chunk of my set aside "Pumilio money" to rebuild.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Join the club.... I cried when my rack collapsed

Sorry bro


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I was so upset/angry...I forgot to take pictures of the mess. I even went and got the camera, and set it to the side to take pics. As soon as I got started cleaning up, I forgot about the camera. I guess if theres a way to look at this, its that I didn't have any frogs in the tanks yet when this happend.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear that 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You're lucky. I lost a lot of frogs and mantids


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Your exactly who I thought of when I walked in on it!!



frogparty said:


> Join the club.... I cried when my rack collapsed
> 
> Sorry bro


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have an Exo terra 18x 18 x 24 and a zoo med the same size I could quick finish up to use, but I have others frogs in quarantine and growout containers that were going in these. A fivesome of Benedicta, and my Costa Rican Auratus.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What a nightmare! So glad the tanks weren't occupied. That just reaffirms my intentions to get wall to wall, sturdy, tables (tabling??) built around the perimeter of my frog room.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

That sucks big time! I'm glad they weren't occupied though!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

woe! im soo sorry. soooo glad there was no frogs in them


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That really sucks! I'm glad your new frogs weren't in them. It's not much, but stop by for some plants.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you please link us to the model/type of shelfing unit that failed (when you get time)?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine was gorilla rack.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> That really sucks! I'm glad your new frogs weren't in them. It's not much, but stop by for some plants.


Same here i can help with some plants just lemme know.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

That sux, sorry to hear that. Just stay positive.

If I may make a suggestion ...
I got my rack from Lowes. It an industrial style 3shelf rack thats rated to hold 2000lbs per shelf. Everything is welded. It cost me about $200 but well worth its weight in peace of mind. 
Maybe look into it.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

dang bro. Sorry to hear about this. I guess you already know the bright side of things.. No frogs in those setups yet. If there is anything I can do to help just shoot me a buzz!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my racks from Target.I also bolt each shelf in the middle to a stud, so that can't happen.Sorry for your losses but at least the frogs weren't in there yet.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Gamble said:


> That sux, sorry to hear that. Just stay positive.
> 
> If I may make a suggestion ...
> I got my rack from Lowes. It an industrial style 3shelf rack thats rated to hold 2000lbs per shelf. Everything is welded. It cost me about $200 but well worth its weight in peace of mind.
> Maybe look into it.


I echo this, y spend hundreds to thousands on vivs plants frogs and put it on an inexpensive rack. I got a rack from my local lowes that you buy it piece by piece, various sizes and lengths. Mine its a6footx6footx20inches that i was unwilling to risk collapsing. All tabs are metal that connect shelves and it could handle me jumping on it  rated around 2000lbs / shelf spent 150$ on everything

Very sorry for your loss and all those before you :-(

Ed


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread is freaking me out. I have ten of my tanks on the target branded "RE" racks. So far they are holding up beautifully and have for almost 2 years.

After Jason Brown's talk at microcosm though, after my wife and I settle I'll be downsizing into Larger Vivs with fewer frogs in a dedicated frog room. I'll be constricting a custom shelf from welded square tubing.

Doug


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris, that f'ing sucks! Sorry to hear about what happened! We are hearing more and more of these stories. Freaks me out about my own racks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeez. I'm sorry


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

These Shop edsal 72-in H x 48-in W x 24-in D 5-Tier Steel Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com claim they will hold 800 lbs per shelf. They collapsed on me many years ago. Didn't last but about a month. All I had on them were 10 and 20 gallon vivs. The shelves basically folded in half. I am absolutely positive that they were assembled properly.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Heres the model and brand and size: 

Shop Style Selections 74-in H x 48-in W x 18-in D 5-Tier Wire Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My gorilla rack was supposed to be 1000lbs/shelf. I have them in the lab, assembled many. Can't say for certain why mine failed, but definitely assembled properly


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> These Shop edsal 72-in H x 48-in W x 24-in D 5-Tier Steel Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com claim they will hold 800 lbs per shelf. They collapsed on me many years ago. Didn't last but about a month. All I had on them were 10 and 20 gallon vivs. The shelves basically folded in half. I am absolutely positive that they were assembled properly.


LOL, Thats what I just REPLACED!! I've had 2 of them for years. Very sturdy when assembled. But, a pain in the A$$ to put together or move, and IMO, was ugly. Looks like I may be going back to it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Frogparty, I just looked yours up. They look very similar to my old shelves that collapsed. Did the horizontal metal rails basically twist and bow, allowing the board to collapse? That's what happened to mine. Then the tanks all slid towards the center and crashed into each other. Mine were full of Tincs but I got lucky and didn't have a single frog casualty!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have any of those high shelving units; just the cheaper two shelf jobs. However, I do have some frogs, that I'm sitting, that are set up on shelves like the ones you linked. I have worried about the stability, as the bars seem to bend even under the weight of 2 small tanks up on the top row. I'm going to reinforce them this weekend with some wood. 

Now I won't be able to sleep


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Frogparty, I just looked yours up. They look very similar to my old shelves that collapsed. Did the horizontal metal rails basically twist and bow, allowing the board to collapse? That's what happened to mine. Then the tanks all slid towards the center and crashed into each other. Mine were full of Tincs but I got lucky and didn't have a single frog casualty!


YES!!!!!! That's EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha, pegged it. The rails are simply too thin. I'll tell you what I did to fix the problem. The rails twist. Otherwise they would be strong enough. You have to eliminate the twisting action. I cut two full length 2x4s per shelf, and screwed them onto the backside (or inside) of each rail. I kept screws to a minimum, so as not to weaken the integrity of the rail. I believe I used about 5 round head, sheet metal screws per shelf. After that, they held up for years. In fact, I still have them out in the garage.
Please Chris, do NOT use those without modifying them. You got lucky last time.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been using theAlera SW503618SR with aquariums (20 longs full of rocks). Its sturdier than the one I got from lowes.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No more rack for me. All tanks are MINIMUM 18x18x24 and are in my living room or bedroom. More enjoyment for me than a frog rack in a frog room. 6 vivs is going to be it for a while 
The koi terribilis will likely get a 65-80 gallon display tank


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, living in California I am constantly worried about an earth quake and having my rack fall.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> No more rack for me. All tanks are MINIMUM 18x18x24 and are in my living room or bedroom. More enjoyment for me than a frog rack in a frog room. 6 vivs is going to be it for a while
> The koi terribilis will likely get a 65-80 gallon display tank


My wife is great and supports my frog "habit"...as long as they are in the frog room and not the living room!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

frogparty said:


> No more rack for me. All tanks are MINIMUM 18x18x24 and are in my living room or bedroom. More enjoyment for me than a frog rack in a frog room. 6 vivs is going to be it for a while
> The koi terribilis will likely get a 65-80 gallon display tank


Yepp, my frogroom is my bedroom too. I get to watch them whenever them. Plus, I get to wake up to my Zarjunga Anthonyii, Leucs, Sirensis, Vanzo's, ad nauseum, all calling at the crack of sunrise.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your rack mate  I am now sitting in bed giving my rack the evil eye...I have a 72 gallon viv on my middle shelf. The shelf is rated to 600-800lbs but after hearing all your accounts I am nervous...I am glad there were no frogs involved. I hope you can begin the rebuild and make everything even better now.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah. Someday I might revisit a frog room. More likely though it will be a walk in greenhouse with free range frogs, and frogs screen enclosed within the larger greenhouse. Monster orchids, big ass broms, and tree ferns. Thankfully coastal California living makes it a possibility. Keeping it under 85 will be easy and over 55 will be easy


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rack bud..


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Lame! that sucks bad. sorry.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Like everyone else, I'm so sorry to hear what happened! I think I'd be on the verge of crying if that happened to me. Definitely thankful there was no frogs in them yet! Still quite a lot of investment lost though.

For the money, I went with the temporary, but sturdy, setup of constructing my shelves out of 2x3's. Cost me about $15, holds 9 vivs, and I have it anchored to the wall. Not real pretty though(kinda ghetto). When I expand into a full wall, then I plan on going 2x4's w/trim, plumbing, lights, and electrical built in. Figure I can still do a full wall for cheaper than one $200 rack.
Wishing you the best of luck rebuilding! Kudos to your fine neighbors willing to help with plants and such! Another reason I love this hobby!

-Chris


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

When I used to keep discus (all in 20 high tanks), I had made an entire rack using 2x4's and 2 x6's. I used carriage bolts to hold it together, it was staind and clear coated. It actually looked pretty good.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lets see......3 x 20 gallon high aqueon tanks from Petco. Roughly 1$20.00
(Didnt get the $1 a gallon)

6 Tropiflora broms, approximatly 120 including shipping.

About 8 gallons of live oak and magnolia leaf litter. $50.00

About 15 gallons of ABG mix. $35-40

3 zoo med cork tile backgrounds cut to fit $75

1 broken mistking nozzle $17

Cut to spec 1/4 glass for Euro style false bottom setup x 3 $60.00

3 homemade vert conversions, about $45.00

Tons of self propogated cuttings of peperomia's, Raphidiphora, marcgravia, begonia's, Pellonia's, Philodendron, etc, Priceless.


So....well over $500, plus the labor to build them.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Ha, pegged it. The rails are simply too thin. I'll tell you what I did to fix the problem. The rails twist. Otherwise they would be strong enough. You have to eliminate the twisting action. I cut two full length 2x4s per shelf, and screwed them onto the backside (or inside) of each rail. I kept screws to a minimum, so as not to weaken the integrity of the rail. I believe I used about 5 round head, sheet metal screws per shelf. After that, they held up for years. In fact, I still have them out in the garage.
> Please Chris, do NOT use those without modifying them. You got lucky last time.


Thanks for this
I'm glad I read this,that's the rack I use.I thought the 800lb per shelf was over kill,and I had nothing to worry about.Guess I'm going to go cut some 2x4's now!


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warning i just ran self tap-it screws through each shelf into the frame legs on all four sides.i ran them through where it says NSF they are cheap plastic rings that hold the shelving in place i think the metal rack is sturdy enought but after reading this i had to make sure the rings wouldnt fail.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> After Jason Brown's talk at microcosm though, after my wife and I settle I'll be downsizing into Larger Vivs with fewer frogs in a dedicated frog room.


Would you mind sharing what this talk was about? Youre starting to worry me.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

marylanddartfrog said:


> Thanks for the warning i just ran self tap-it screws through each shelf into the frame legs on all four sides.i ran them through where it says NSE .there are cheap plastic rings that hold the shelving in place i think the metal rack is sturdy enought but after reading this i had to make sure the rings wouldnt fail.



Working on my other racks now


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> After Jason Brown's talk at microcosm though, after my wife and I settle I'll be downsizing into Larger Vivs with fewer frogs in a dedicated frog room. I'll be constricting a custom shelf from welded square tubing.
> 
> Doug


Don't leave us hanging! What did Jason say?

I've been thinking of replacing my target rack with a custom wooden rack. Its lasted 2 years so far...


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If you guys are going to use that metal pole racking with the 2 plastic clips that only holds itself up via a small ridge and friction. I highly recommend at the very least you take a piece of electrical tape and tape around the 2 plastic clips before you put the shelving on. Those metal racks are cheap and they often have bows and bends and can come loose. That would be in addition to any screws or other supports you want to add. We use a lot of this stuff for other things, but it wont hurt us much if it falls. When I first saw people were using them in this hobby I was a little surprised given the weight and fragile glass terrariums. 

Another option is if you have a Menards they have a really heavy duty modular rack system in stock at most places that would probably fit your needs. 24" x 72" Heavy-Duty Steel End Frame at Menards

I wouldn't use the particle board they offer for in it, I just don't trust particle board most of the time and certainly not around things that can get wet. I would cust some plywood and throw it in them.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just seeing this. So sorry for your loss but I will echo the sentiments of the others, thank goodness no frogs were in there yet. I was afraid this would happen to me, so I ended up purchasing the type of rack they use in warehouses to store there big stuff on. I think it's rated for some ridiculous amount of weight like 8000 lbs but all that glass, wood, substrate and small amounts of water add up! please pm me as well if there are any plants I might have extra of that I can send you.
Jim


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

This is exactly what I have been using for years now and I wil reiterate what you mentioned about the week planks used for it. I went and got some hardwood sheeting cut for it. Think it was pine. The stock partical board bowed to much under the weight of two 40 breeder vets fully set up. They make them in two depths too. I opted for the deeper one so i had plenty of storage behind my vivs and places for plants. they have the same thing at lowest and HD too although the mounting point are slightly different and non interchangeable with the ones from other stores. 




Pubfiction said:


> Another option is if you have a Menards they have a really heavy duty modular rack system in stock at most places that would probably fit your needs. 24" x 72" Heavy-Duty Steel End Frame at Menards
> 
> I wouldn't use the particle board they offer for in it, I just don't trust particle board most of the time and certainly not around things that can get wet. I would cust some plywood and throw it in them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I use this rack and it is awesome. I've always been a tiny bit worried about the plastic clips, now I'm more so! So far so good, and only a teeny bit of bending on one shelf.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

This is terrible and I'm so sorry it happened to you. 

This is making me nervous; I feel like I'm pushing my luck with the rack I currently have.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I have been using wire racks for 10 years with no issues, but this thread certainly makes me a little nervous. I think the electrical tape is a good idea and I will certinaly be checking mine when I get home today. 

When I construct mine, I have found that keeping the bottom rack only one or two notches up makes them far more sturdy and I use a hammer or rubber mallet to tap the shelves firmly into place. I also usually stand on the bottom two shelves to make sure they're in place and can support the weight. The last two I bought at Lowes came with really awful plastic clips, so I used some higher end ones from a restraunt supply store that are made for the same style shelves but for commercial-industrial purposes. From what I have seen and heard, the newer versions of these shelves are poorly made in comparison with the older versions. Most of mine are 5+ years old, so perhaps that is why I havent had any issues.

I think everyone can identify with your pain. Hoepfully, you story will help prevent others from having the same experience. Like some others have mentioned it might be worth buying the higher end shelves...

thank for sharing and sorry about your vivs...


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I thought this weekend was going to be relaxing, instead I will be reinforcing all my racks. I use the sake Style Selections Wire racks that you had collapse. Luckily only one of my racks is three tiers high so thats my biggest concern. 

If somebody wanted to make money they could easily make custom wire shelving for the pet trade. Thats a brand new market for this hobby. 

Sorry about the tanks man. Thankfully they werent containing any frogs.


----------



## 20200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know if this will help you at all, but I build my own racks. I don't like those bakers racks. Any way, just draw up how big you want it to figure out how much metal you need. Go to the scrap yard and get as much angle iron as you need (you can by it new if you prefer). Cut it into the pieces you need and weld it together. Paint it and stick the thick piece of plywood in it and your done. All of mine have two shelves on them and cost about $30-50.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

I buy these on amazon!! they are amazing!! more expensive!! 24" Deep—Up to 1,000 lbs. per shelf (evenly distributed). Shelf Capacity (Weight): 1000 lbs.; Shelf Type: N/A; Capacity (Weight): 4000 lbs. hope this helps!! I love them!! Im sorry that happened to you!! 

Wire Shelving Starter Kit, 4 Shelves, 48w x 24d x 72h, Black

Amazon.com: Alera SW504824BL Industrial Wire Shelving Starter Kit, 4 Shelves, 48w x 24d x 72h, Black: Home & Kitchen


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

man that sucks wire bakers racks are no good buy the welded racks from lowes they look like this


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> man that sucks wire bakers racks are no good buy the welded racks from lowes they look like this
> View attachment 37628


lowes will price match samsclub for these, saving you a bunch of money


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

really, im boutto go get another rack then


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

@Frogparty, it sucks that it happened. Like you said, the good news is that the tanks were frogless.



ForbiddenFrogs said:


> man that sucks wire bakers racks are no good buy the welded racks from lowes they look like this
> View attachment 37628


Some people are recommendating to line the shelves with closed cell foam to evenly distributed the weight and not create any pressure points.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I personally wouldn't, I get better racks, the only thing I use wire racks for is tads and storage, no tanks or frogs..after adecent period of time the plastic locks that hold the wire racks shelves up weakin and eventually give way, the welded racks are all metal and lock very well in to place with almost no chance of collapsing in on you or your frogs, you have to think of it like this is it worth tryn it again and maybe next time losing your frogs....spend the extra money for the better one youll be happy in the end, we had some earth quakes and not a soul was lost or even a shelf move, im positive you'll be happy with the better ones


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ebiforest said:


> @Frogparty, it sucks that it happened. Like you said, the good news is that the tanks were frogless.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are recommendating to line the shelves with closed cell foam to evenly distributed the weight and not create any pressure points.


My tanks were definitely NOT frogless. I lost some irreplacable frogs


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooops. Sorry, I meant @pdfcrazy.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Just to show how much I have being held up by the industrial rack that I have.










all 30gallon and 40gallon . One 29 and a spare 10gallon Growout . Well worth the peace of mind. Some have small water features too. When i had my bearded dragons setup on these racks I would climb them everyday to feed the bins up Top.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

that's what im sayn


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Ebiforest said:


> Some people are recommendating to line the shelves with closed cell foam to evenly distributed the weight and not create any pressure points.





ForbiddenFrogs said:


> I personally wouldn't, I get better racks, the only thing I use wire racks for is tads and storage, no tanks or frogs..after adecent period of time the plastic locks that hold the wire racks shelves up weakin and eventually give way, the welded racks are all metal and lock very well in to place with almost no chance of collapsing in on you or your frogs, you have to think of it like this is it worth tryn it again and maybe next time losing your frogs....spend the extra money for the better one youll be happy in the end, we had some earth quakes and not a soul was lost or even a shelf move, im positive you'll be happy with the better ones


I was always weary of those bakers rack.

I'm speaking of the heavy duty boltless rack from your picture. Some people said to put insulation foam between the shelves and the tank for weight distribution.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

you could butif you have good racks you wont need too


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> Just to show how much I have being held up by the industrial rack that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same rack that you have on the left side of the pic. That rack is a beast. I have never regretted spending the money I did on that rack. Bc as stated, I know ill never have to come home to the horrible disaster some of you have had to.

A sturdy & safe, well built rack is worth its weight in gold. Consider it an investment in your investment


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Well their all the same nick. Except the source and the holes for the cross beam. Non interchangeable


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's awful and sorry to hear  are there anymore suggestions for worthy racks so hopefully this won't happen in the future because I myself almost bought that rack and now I'm nervous on what to buy with all these horror stories.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I pieced my rack together with these at lowes:

Shop edsal 72-in H x 18-in D Steel Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com

Shop edsal 6-in H x 72-in W x 1-1/2-in D Steel Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com

they have various widths and lengths to get the job done.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, decided I'm gonna have to put off rebuilding my obligate rack for awhile. :-( Maybe a couple months. I have several other builds in the works I have to finish first. One is for my Benedicta group that I got from a local friend. They've been in tupperware for 6 weeks since they morphed, I cant put that off while I build tanks for frogs I dont have yet. Afraid my "obligate money" will be gone by then. I have some tanks coming from a local friend here soon, but that will likely be a few months.  I lost a bunch of nearly irreplaceable plants that came from a friend outta state that was getting out of the hobby that made these tanks really unique.

On the bright side, my trio of leucs I picked up a few months ago gave me a present. The male has been calling more and more every week as I've increased misting and food. The two girls were really startign to wrestly and fight nonstop, so I seperated them. As soon as I did, I got a nice little clutch of 5 eggs that looks to be good  They're not pumilio, but they are still great.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry for the loss. That blows. Congrats on the eggs


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It will be sooner than a few months. I am currently building some Euro sliders for another local. These will finance the glass and racks I need to get rolling on my replacement vivs. I'm pretty sure the first few slope fronts will be available within a month.


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, I have been using the clip style racks for seven years now. I have never had anything like this happen to me. I may have to reconsider buying any more of these in the future.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

After some thought on the subject, I've come to the conclusion that assembler error could definetly be a possibility. I can't say one way or another though. I still do NOT like that much weight resting on a little 2 cent plastic retainer with just a .33 millimeter ridge to keep it wedged in place.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I've used them for years, even loaded with fish aquariums and NEVER had an issue. I also tap everything in place with a mallet.


----------



## purechaotic (Mar 4, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> Heres the model and brand and size:
> 
> Shop Style Selections 74-in H x 48-in W x 18-in D 5-Tier Wire Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com


I have to say we use these exact racks at work daily. I know for a fact that if the little black clip isn't set "PERFECT" in the predetermined inch slots they will crash and burn. We basically set them up with 5 people, one on each pole and one to drop the shelf on while the other 4 try not to pinch their fingers to make sure it doesn't slide of that little notch. I'm not saying you did anything wrong at all because we have had plenty of them fall they are very temperamental.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, after reading this I had to go buy one of those industrial racks to replace some of mine.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

racks are probably just like everything else... Assembly made and cant expect all of them to be perfect. Things happen and unfortunately those things happen to good people. Just sucks that accidents also end up costing this hobby a lot of money lol. Again, sorry bro.. I know that sucks butt


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

Yikes! glad i have mine in an oak entertainment center. my old tube tv weighed more than double this tank. also have a 75 gallon wrought iron tank stand that i had a feisty oscar on, + a big fat cat jumping on/off on a regular basis. this will be for the 29 viv and my exo with cresties once the weather warms back up. if it can hold a 75 w/ water and cat, the 29gal viv will be no worries


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And now.........to top it all off, went through a, enjoyable tooth abcess, and then root canal. Bye bye Pumilio money. I guess I was not meant to have any pumilio. I'll take it as a sign and give up. I guess I'll stick to thumbs and large frogs.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

All my racks have the plastic clips, also. 

But, I spray a marine epoxy on the clips while in place. There is no getting the clips off after epoxy so be sure to have clips set perfectly before usage.


----------



## jloucks (Mar 10, 2013)

Woah! Sorry to hear that! Good public knowledge information. Gonna go check my racks!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you crash Chris. Have you guys thought about drilling and running 1/4 inch lag bolts with washers threw your supports to pin them in place? This is what I did with the custom square tune rack that I'm in the middle of finishing up. Also the bolt in the pic is a Lowes grade 2 bolt that I was using till the head sheared off when tightening. I have gone with grade 8 bolts now, overkill yes but better safe than sorry. Best of luck in the future Chris. 

David


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure why this pic didn't show up but here is what I ended up doing.


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

Is there any way to prevent this from happening? Now I'm scared!


----------

